# È colla in te



## Glamorous

¿Alguien podría traducirme esta lírica?

E' colla in te
_ sleeping beauty_ fragile
la paura scorre in te.

non vi è pace dentro te...

Me causa gran curiosidad saber de que trata y de italiano nada.

De antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

Hola, bienvenido/a en WR. 
Siento decirte que no se pueden postear más de 4 líneas de canciones.


----------



## Glamorous

Oops, recién llegando y haciendo cosas que no debo jaja...
Voy a editar


----------



## irene.acler

Te aconsejo leer las reglas del forum 

Entonces, mi intento, muy pobre a decir verdad:

E' colla in te---> no entiendo qué quiere decir el texto...mm..
belleza que duerme con fragilidad (esa parte en inglés me da problemas...)
el miedo fluye en ti.
No hay paz dentro de ti..


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

"è colla in te" suona molto enigmatico pure a me...però sleeping beauty credo significhi bella addormentata!


----------



## irene.acler

Aaaaaaaaaaaah, ay dios mío! No lo sabía..gracias IPC!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Glamorous said:


> ¿Alguien podría traducirme esta lírica?
> 
> E' colla in te
> _sleeping beauty_ fragile
> la paura scorre in te.
> 
> non vi è pace dentro te...
> 
> Me causa gran curiosidad saber de que trata y de italiano nada.
> 
> De antemano muchas gracias!


 
No puede ser ... ¿qué os parece?

junto a ti
frágil belleza durmiente
el miedo te posee
no veo la paz dentro de ti


----------



## pumy

¿"colla" no puede tener algo que ver con el verbo "collare" (pegar)?

Está _pegada_ a ti 

frágil bella durmiente
el miedo te recorre

no hay paz en tu interior


----------



## Gianma

pumy said:


> ¿"colla" no puede tener algo que ver con el verbo "collare" (pegar)?
> 
> Está _pegada_ a ti
> 
> frágil bella durmiente
> el miedo te recorre
> 
> no hay paz en tu interior



Acabo de echar un vistazo al texto de la canción:
para mí el único sentido que podría tener "è colla in te" es para decir, figuradamente, "es cola dentro de ti", con respecto de algo que está pegado dentro de ti y no puede salir.
En definitiva, estoy bastante de acuerdo con Pumy.


----------



## Vchap

no será _Eccola in te?_


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, tendría más sentido efectivamente..pero sería necesario conocer el texto de la canción. Alguien puede poner un enlace al texto?


----------



## Silvia10975

www.keen-zone.com/releases/sleepingbeauty.htm

Qui c'è il link col testo della canzone... ma non fa capire nulla di più!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Silvia!
Efectivamente la expresión correcta es "è colla in te", pero de verdad que no se entiende..uff!


----------



## karunavera

creo que se refiera al miedo "paura" del verso siguiente:
es cola en ti
fragil belleza durmiente
el miedo fluye en ti
no hay paz dentro de ti


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mi sa che il significato vero lo sa solo l'autore della canzone!


----------

